# Eye's



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Willard? What a day, we had 17 on and boated 12. Not bad for 8 hours work. I took a couple buddies out and kicked some butt. Biggest was 22 and some change and the smallest was 18. Prob get skunked next time, it'll still be catch and release for me. Bouncers in deep water were the ticket.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

how deep what general area I think I am cursed every day off I get to go fish it rains or the wind is blowing you off the lake. I have five days off starting tomarrow so maybe I can get some good fishing in after it quits raining but even if it is I am still going talk to the dnr while they where gill neting they had some 24 in wipers big fish so I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

ec, if you're not going in the wind and the rain you're missing out. As I've always said, it's all about time on the water. I'd bet they shut down tomorrow because they were on the feed today with the storm front coming in. I'd also be lying to you if I told you we didn't cover the bay, I tried all my hotspots and had to resort to deep water. Depending on the type of boat you have I'd stay close to the marina's until you figure the wind out. Always be safe and don't take any chances on the bay, it can turn on you in a hurry. One thing to keep in mind in regards to the wind, pay attention to the upper layer of water and what it's pushing and where. Walleye and Wipers will follow bait fish which in turn will follow smaller forage. There are islands, road beds and shelfs that the wind can push to which in turn will produce fish, personally I preferr a stiff wind out of the West so I don't have to take chances running across the bay. In this instance the West side of the noted structures can pay-off. Good luck.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

I got 3 the other day in four foot waves but like you said they will probly be off tomarrow with the storm it seems that every time I get out it is right after the front hits willard is so finiky I send alot of time on the water i have a 17.5' sea nymph looks like a lund high sides and can handle some good waves but willard can get hairy quick I know the lake well that is why I asked how deep that would have gave me an edecated guess where the fish are or was i will get some this week. I have some new tricks I want to try so will see what happens it seems that you have to hit the hole lake to find the eyes. Thats probably what I will have to do this week again they sure arnt staying in the say areas like other years seems like they are going from one side to the other have you found any consistance with them this year thanks


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*WOW, WOW, WOW, and WOW*!!!! _(O)_ :shock:

skeet4l you know how to get it done...CONGRATS. Someone's going to be eat'n some mighty fine dinners...without a doubt we're slowly but surely going to figure 'da' Willard out...time on the water is so true... :wink: :wink:


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Skeet, nice work bro! You guys killed em out there. I almost went out yesterday after work but had a lot going on. Can't exactly figure what today and tommorow will do weather wise. I have already figured out the wind problem you guys speak of on the bay. My boat will get me through but it is a wet ride for sure! Be well worth it if I could find some fish though, we'll see what happens. I am starting to prefer fishing in the evenings out there though, it is really nice. Gonna try it for a couple more trips and see if if picks up for me. Patience is the word and mine seems to get better with time when it comes to fishing. Good posts guys, and thanks!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

IYAAYAS said:


> Skeet, nice work bro! You guys killed em out there. I almost went out yesterday after work but had a lot going on. Can't exactly figure what today and tommorow will do weather wise. I have already figured out the wind problem you guys speak of on the bay. My boat will get me through but it is a wet ride for sure! Be well worth it if I could find some fish though, we'll see what happens. I am starting to prefer fishing in the evenings out there though, it is really nice. Gonna try it for a couple more trips and see if if picks up for me. Patience is the word and mine seems to get better with time when it comes to fishing. Good posts guys, and thanks!


well be out there tomorrow in my boat, red tracker, 2 bald dudes, one real ugly, one sexy as hell (thats me!)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

You are the walleye man! Nice work. What kind/color of boat are you driving?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! good job skeet!

Looks like you've had some darn good fishin' lately. Some darn good eatin' too, I'm thinking.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Ec, must have left out the depth, my bad, 15-21 ft. Lh, I'd be the red and white deep V Skeeter with a black top. We were on the bay again this morning, air temp started at 42 deg, water temps had dropped to 55-57 deg and the wind was really tough. We hooked up with three and lost all of them, missing a couple more. I think the wind pushing us at 1.7 mph up and down had something to do with our hook-ups. For those who don't know, most times Walleye will tend to grab hold of something before really taking hold, this is when I've learned "to give them the tip of the pole" relaxing my line and then bringing it back feeling the weight and setting the hook. It's been a real light bite so this is pretty important in getting the right hook-up. When the boat is up and down and running fast it's hard to detect the initial bite. We tried the South and West sides today moving in a little closer but ended with a skunk on our backs, I take that back, we picked up one catfish in the 3lb range. We finally let the wind have it's way and left around noonish. Skeet.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

skeet4l...no matter the out come...you are IMHO the guru on Willard for them 'Eye'...hey if we all had great fish'n days that'd take the fun out of it...we stayed home and worked on all the prepping for the upcoming trip...hope to see ya soon and gain some more experience from you after we put the hours on the H2O. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Very impressive on the eyes. Nice job.


----------

